# 13,961 miles on the factory fill oil



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

This was posted by someone on another forum I visit. He took the OLM down to 0%. He has the 1.8 in his Cruze. He must do all highway. I do used oil analysis on my oil all the time. This report is very good. The viscosity was rock solid and the additive pack didn't even look like it was used at all. The new ACDelco Syn Blend dexos1 oil is a real winner.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

:sigh: Impressive.


----------



## Big Tom (Mar 8, 2011)

If everyone did this it would save lots of oil.


----------



## Cruzzer (Dec 13, 2010)

No thanks, i'll stick to my 5k routine, all my new cars get New oil and filter at the 1K mark, then switch to synthetic at the 3K mark and 5K's there after :wink:


----------



## c6vette (Jul 24, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> No thanks, i'll stick to my 5k routine, all my new cars get New oil and filter at the 1K mark, then switch to synthetic at the 3K mark and 5K's there after :wink:


I did the same. Changed it at 1260 miles and will do it 2X a year or about 4000 miles. I'm a DIYer and my total cost is less than $30. Yes, Im anal! 
.


----------



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

i cant imagine going that long, i agree i stick to 5k


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Actually, it looks like from that report you're showing, there is no TBN reading at all, suggesting that the additives weren't measured (that's an extra test you have to check off on Blackstone's order form).

At 6,475 miles, my Cruze 1.8L showed similar elements, but the properties were way different. The TBN test was run in my case (shown below), and it showed the additives were pretty much gone. If I remember right, the OLM was showing about 40-45% life left in the oil when the sample was taken, but the test showed it was definitely time to change the oil (which did happen, since that oil was changed out at the same time the sample was sent in).

The Blackstone folks were of the mind (at least in my report) that during break in and early phases of an engine's life, the Oil Life Monitor isn't so accurate.

In any case, this shows that everyone's experiences with the oil situation will be different, and if you want to keep your car past the warranty but still run your oil on an extended basis, it's probably a good idea to do some tests.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm with C6Vette. While I don't doubt full synthetics ability to adequately protect our engines up to 10Kish miles. I've always been a 3K-5K guy depending on my driving and if I had track days. I switched to full synthetic on both my cars when they hit their first 3K miles and kept with my schedule since. Peace of mind really.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> No thanks, i'll stick to my 5k routine, all my new cars get New oil and filter at the 1K mark, then switch to synthetic at the 3K mark and 5K's there after :wink:


ditto


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I have put 1716 miles on my Cruze, and I am showing 84% oil life remaining. if the rate stays constant, the oil in my car should last 10,725 miles.


----------



## finklejag (Jul 9, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Actually, it looks like from that report you're showing, there is no TBN reading at all, suggesting that the additives weren't measured (that's an extra test you have to check off on Blackstone's order form).
> 
> At 6,475 miles, my Cruze 1.8L showed similar elements, but the properties were way different. The TBN test was run in my case (shown below), and it showed the additives were pretty much gone. If I remember right, the OLM was showing about 40-45% life left in the oil when the sample was taken, but the test showed it was definitely time to change the oil (which did happen, since that oil was changed out at the same time the sample was sent in).
> 
> ...


This guy must have done all highway at 55-65 mph. Your oil was a 5W-20 at the end. You are right. It all depends on your driving habit.


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Things are different than they were a few decades ago. Engines are more advanced and oils have changed, thus oil change intervals have increased. I understand a lot of people are concerned about the longevity of their engines. GM put a lot of money into developing this system and they're not the only company relying on an oil life monitoring system. Plus to the fact, GM warranties the powertrain, so they must be quite confident that it is safe to go 10k plus miles are a change. Also remember, just because the oil is dark and dirty, it has doesn't mean it has lost it's protective capabilities. If I remember correctly there is a good site that will teach you about oil and such. I think it is bobistheoilguy .com .


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

Most mechanics or Auto Engineers I've ever talked to all say the same thing. Oil is and has been rated to exceed 3-5K miles without worrying about any problems, the filter on the other hand is the problem. As such, I've always gone no more than 5K (except my last was 6,400 miles, but I couldn't get into the dealership to get it changed prior due to work so I'm not counting that).

Besides most, if not all places, recycle used oil anyhow


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I know it's _probably_ okay for the oil to go that long....... but did anyone else cringe anyway at the title of this thread...? It's kind of a knee-jerk reaction, I guess.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

scaredpoet said:


> Actually, it looks like from that report you're showing, there is no TBN reading at all, suggesting that the additives weren't measured (that's an extra test you have to check off on Blackstone's order form).
> 
> At 6,475 miles, my Cruze 1.8L showed similar elements, but the properties were way different. The TBN test was run in my case (shown below), and it showed the additives were pretty much gone. If I remember right, the OLM was showing about 40-45% life left in the oil when the sample was taken, but the test showed it was definitely time to change the oil (which did happen, since that oil was changed out at the same time the sample was sent in).
> 
> ...


Agreed... When it's breaking in, the rings aren't as sealed, and there is more blow-by, as well as sitting for long periods on the lot, so there are going to be more acids for your total BASE number to neutralize... The OLM is very accurate in mid-life, but probably less so when new, and when the rings are getting worn out ( should be over 200k when this starts to happen)...

Mike


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

_"...information is information..,"_ whether you _agree_ with it or _not_.

...and 'good' *decisions* are based upon _good_ *information*.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

jsscooby said:


> Things are different than they were a few decades ago. Engines are more advanced and oils have changed, thus oil change intervals have increased. I understand a lot of people are concerned about the longevity of their engines. GM put a lot of money into developing this system and they're not the only company relying on an oil life monitoring system. Plus to the fact, GM warranties the powertrain, so they must be quite confident that it is safe to go 10k plus miles are a change. Also remember, just because the oil is dark and dirty, it has doesn't mean it has lost it's protective capabilities. If I remember correctly there is a good site that will teach you about oil and such. I think it is bobistheoilguy .com .


This subject always makes me sad. It is one of the few areas where science and documentation is ignored. When running full synthetic oil, its the filter that needs to be changed, not the oil.

Since the mid 70's when Mobile 1 first developed full synthetic it has been shown time and time again that 25k miles on full synthetic produces less wear and deposits then changing regular oil every 3k miles. Mobile 1 even put you only needed to change it every 25k miles right on their cans, but they dropped it because people didn't get the concept of changing just the filter. Mobile 1 actually tested their oil to 50k miles with no issues (On GM engines, with GM engineers), that is why they felt confident with 25k miles. I actually got to talk to one of the engineers originally on the project who helped develop and test the oil. 

There is a case study where a guy ran a diesel engine almost 500k miles on full synthetic and only changed the filters and never the oil. This was on a semi truck carrying loads and when they broke down the engine it had less wear that engines with normal oil. Popular Mechanics in the 70s also broke down and engine and were amazed at how little wear and deposits there were after 25k miles. 

/shrug. Change synthetic oil every 3 - 5k miles. All it does is pollute the environment and give oil companies money. It doesn't prolong the life of your engine. 

Now if you want to know WHY? Its simple.

In the US alone

~4 BILLION more quarts of oil are purchased annually at a additional cost of ~ 20 BILLION a year. 

35 year old technology would save money and the environment and we are still convince we need to spend 20 BILLION more a year to keep our engines running a few thousand miles more.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

Cruzzer said:


> No thanks, i'll stick to my 5k routine, all my new cars get New oil and filter at the 1K mark, then switch to synthetic at the 3K mark and 5K's there after :wink:


:sigh:

Ditto x 2
The price of changing oil and filter is very small compared to the investment in the vehicle. I do my own changes and use Mobil 1 on my NA 1.8 liter.


----------



## bartonmd (Jun 30, 2011)

Quazar said:


> This subject always makes me sad. It is one of the few areas where science and documentation is ignored. When running full synthetic oil, its the filter that needs to be changed, not the oil.
> 
> Since the mid 70's when Mobile 1 first developed full synthetic it has been shown time and time again that 25k miles on full synthetic produces less wear and deposits then changing regular oil every 3k miles. Mobile 1 even put you only needed to change it every 25k miles right on their cans, but they dropped it because people didn't get the concept of changing just the filter. Mobile 1 actually tested their oil to 50k miles with no issues (On GM engines, with GM engineers), that is why they felt confident with 25k miles. I actually got to talk to one of the engineers originally on the project who helped develop and test the oil.
> 
> ...


There was also an SAE report/study a few years ago (maybe 4-5?) that looked at thousands of UOA and other testing, and said that 90% of the wear in an engine comes in the first 1000 miles after you change oil... So changing your oil every 1000 miles wears your engine ~10x as much as changing it every 11,000 miles...

Mike


----------



## Spiffster (Jul 18, 2011)

The 2003 BMW 325i I used to own had 15k oil change intervals, this is number I found in the manual. Said only to use mobile 1 or similar synthetic though. Im gonna go with the initial oil change at 3k and then filter and oil at every 10k mark thereafter with Mobil 1 Syn. Should be good to go for 250k or so . Dont see why folks obsess over this stuff. Doesent help that dealerships still throw 3k interval stickers on the windshield though. I change my own oil nowadays.


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

Spiffster said:


> Dont see why folks obsess over this stuff.


I have 20,000 little reasons to obsess over my car.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...back in the '*dino*' oil days, the *filter* was changed every "other" oil change.


...with todays' '*synthetic*' oil, it's the *filter* that neets to be changed more frequently.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have to say, when i saw the title of the post i knee jerked a little. I did a full synthetic mobil 1 change at about 5000 miles and im at about 10,000 now and the OLM says i'm still at 65% oil life but the compulsive side of me wants to change it so bad :question:


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

If you want to see for your self how long your oil can last go to bobistheoilguy.com. You can learn everything you ever wanted to know about oil and they have a forum were everyone who tests their oil posts the test results. I have been studying it for a while now and have discovered that it really depends on several things, the oil your using, the motor you have and your driving habits. Sometimes the oil is still good at 15,000 miles but many other times its shot after as few as 5 or 6. As for me, after all my research I plan to use a full synthetic (dexos approved such as Mobile 1) and change my oil about every 7 thousand, from what I can see I should be more than safe at that.


----------

